# Pymatuning



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Does anybody have any ice reports? Weather looks good till the weekend. I have an hour drive so any info will be great thanks.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

On my way there now. Will report back later. Never been before. Anyone have any tips?


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

bradley4 said:


> On my way there now. Will report back later. Never been before. Anyone have any tips?


What are you fishing for?


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Mike Hatfield said:


> What are you fishing for?





bradley4 said:


> On my way there now. Will report back later. Never been before. Anyone have any tips?


Go to gateway tackle and ask for Russ( good guy)always straight answers and he still fishes lake...


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

bradley4 said:


> On my way there now. Will report back later. Never been before. Anyone have any tips?


Well bradley4 how was it? And most importantly did u catch any


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

caught roughly 25 perch out from Tuttle point 12 FOW. only kept over 10 inch though. Not bad for first time out there. The guys I spoke with said I did really good but I didn't think they were anything to brag about. Ice was about 7-8 inches with 2-3 inches of junk ice.


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

bradley4 said:


> View attachment 201343
> View attachment 201344
> caught roughly 25 perch out from Tuttle point 12 FOW. only kept over 10 inch though. Not bad for first time out there. The guys I spoke with said I did really good but I didn't think they were anything to brag about. Ice was about 7-8 inches with 2-3 inches of junk ice.


what were you using for bait minnows?


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Jig and waxworms


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

bradley4 said:


> View attachment 201343
> View attachment 201344
> caught roughly 25 perch out from Tuttle point 12 FOW. only kept over 10 inch though. Not bad for first time out there. The guys I spoke with said I did really good but I didn't think they were anything to brag about. Ice was about 7-8 inches with 2-3 inches of junk ice.


Bradley, just so you know... We hate guys like you.... Seriously tho, thanks for the great report.


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

hunt4smallies said:


> Go to gateway tackle and ask for Russ( good guy)always straight answers and he still fishes lake...


Does gateway sell blades for ice augers?


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Mike Hatfield said:


> Does gateway sell blades for ice augers?


they do, just depends on your make.
We wont need augers anyway, ice goin away or atleast not safe anymore.


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Out here now still 8


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2014)

Mike Hatfield said:


> Out here now still 8


Ice still safe out there


----------



## Northern (May 6, 2008)

Weather was great and the fishing was OK yesterday off Tuttle. 5 crappie and 7 perch for me all but one on a small minows on either a single hook and shot or on a small ice jig. 6 inches total, 5 inch clear,but that might be it for another week and a half or so. Hopefully it stays cold for a couple weeks after this warm spell breaks later this week.


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Northern said:


> Weather was great and the fishing was OK yesterday off Tuttle. 5 crappie and 7 perch for me all but one on a small minows on either a single hook and shot or on a small ice jig. 6 inches total, 5 inch clear,but that might be it for another week and a half or so. Hopefully it stays cold for a couple weeks after this warm spell breaks later this week.


9 perch 10 crappies 1 walleye all on pinmins and minnows


----------

